# 5% Farbdeckung beim Druck



## Steusi (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo es gibt ja bei Druckverträgen immer öfter die Angabe von 5% Farbdeckung, also wann ein Blatt zu 5% schwarz ist (bei einem S/W-Drucker) bei Farbe sieht es etwas komplexer aus.
Es gibt genug Berechnungen wie man 5% errechnen kann. Aber ich hab noch nie ein Beispiel gefundne, wo ich sehe wie viel 5% nun wirklich sind, vorallem bei Text würde es mich interessieren.
Warum stelle ich die Frage bei PS? Bei PS soll es ein Histogramm geben, wo man beim druck sieht wie hoch der Anteil ist. Könnt ja auch als PDF "drucken"
Würde gern mal ein Beispiel sehen. 
Man soll bei Kyocera wohl auch sehen wie viel 5% sind, aber ich finde nichts.
Sollte bei PS diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben sein, bitte ich um eine Verschiebung des Beitrags DANKE.


----------



## Sprint (20. Januar 2009)

Zu den PS Fragen kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, aber die 5% Schwärzung entsprechen dem Dr. Grauert (o.ä.) Brief.
http://www.heise.de/ct/testbilder/gruenert-brief/


----------



## Steusi (20. Januar 2009)

Das sind also genau 5% Farbedeckung, danke! Dann weiß ich endlich wie viel es ist!


----------

